# Ovarian cyst on Buserelin



## squirrels (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi All....me again....still struggling on DR!

Im currently on day 23 of DR with Buserelin.  I had a bleed after 14 days but not particularly heavy (only lasted 2 days).  I had my first scan yesterday but my lining was still very thick (10mm) & there was a 2cm cyst on my left ovary (that wasnt there pre-treatment).  The nurse called yesterday to say my bloods were too high (?cyst is producing estradiol & preventing me from DR).  Theyve suggested staying on buserelin for another week & then re-scanning next Monday.  

I'm stressing out a bit cos everything I read says that functional cysts are unlikely to disappear on their own at this stage....In which case I wish theyd just get on & treat it (theyve mentioned either giving me a hcg shot so it ruptures or aspirating it).  Im also a bit worried cos every post Ive seen that mentions a similar problem has resulted in a cancelled cycle.

Anyone had any experience of cysts on DR?......I dont mind if you tell me your cycle got cancelled.  Id rather be realistic.  Also, anyone downregged for this long and has a good result??

Thanks

Helen x


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

I was on Buserelin for 3 weeks as lining was still 8mm thick!! I continued buserelin for another week then lining was 4.2mm - so started gonal f a week after tht!

I also got told of a cyst on ovary but as my tubes were blocked so this wouldnt matter!

Im now due to have 2 x ET on thursday!!!

Stay positive and chin uo - it will happen


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Squirrels

I developed a cyst on my third IVF cycle which was found at my baseline scan (after 21 days d/r). I had to d/r for a further week.  When I went back for the next scan (expecting either for the cyst to need to be aspirated or for the cycle to be abandoned), the cyst had vanished completely and I was able to start stimming.  Cysts appearing then vanishing after extra d/r are not that uncommon, apparently, and buserelin can help shrink them.  PS:  I have a beautiful little 3-year old daughter as a result of that third cycle, and am currently 27 weeks pregnant as a result of a FET using a frozen embryo from that same cycle.  

Hang on in  there.  Good luck    

Ellie


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ellie - GREAT NEW FOR YOU!!!! CONGRATS


----------



## squirrels (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks ellie that's just what I needed to hear. here's hoping mine disappears too. Big Congrats on your daughter & your current baby. Lovely news.

Good luck for tomorrow shelleylouise.

H x


----------



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi,

how did you get on with this squirrel, i have the same thing at the moment but have had the trigger shot to disperse it just waiting for af now shes due today but nothing


----------

